# Nitro Concepts S300  Gasdruckfeder



## Bathord906 (8. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

da ich mir nicht wirklich sicher bin ob es hier bei Pcghx wirklich das richtige Thema ist, stelle ich den Thread einfach mal unter sonstiges rein.
Es ist wohl auch ein eher spezielles Anliegen.

Es geht  um meinen neu erworbenen Nitro Concepts S300 Gamingchair. (welcher ja auch irgendwie Hardware ist 

Vorab gesagt der Stuhl ist top, sehr stabil, absolut schöner Stoffbezug in Schwarz und sehr bequem und eigentlich möchte ich den ungern zurückschicken. 
Allerdings ist der Stuhl mit einer Mindesthöhe von 48 leider ein fizzelchen zu hoch, was ich wohl etwas anders eingeschätzt habe als ich mich vor dem Kauf informiert habe.
Nun gibt es ja im Internet diverse Gasdruckfedern von diversen Herstellen (z.b. Noblechair) und ich überlege mir eine andere , etwas kürzere Gasdruckfeder zu besorgen und mal zu schauen ob ich damit die höhe etwas reduzieren kann.
Allerdings bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob das so einfach geht, da ich nicht wirklich weiß worauf es bei so einer Feder ankommt und was für Voraussetzungen diese haben sollte.
Sind diese Federn genormt , was die allgemeinen Maße angeht? 

Ich habe auch mal mit dem Support von Nitro Concepts Kontakt gehabt, aber die konnten, oder wollten mir keine Informationen diesbezüglich geben. ...es gibt dein denen auch leider keine anderen Gasdruckfedern.

Hat vielleicht hier im Forum jemand Erfahrung mit so etwas ?

beste Grüße


----------

